# Got a new toy today.



## rocweiller (Sep 30, 2009)

BushMaster AR-15. Will try to post a pic later.


----------



## rocweiller (Sep 30, 2009)

[/URL] [/IMG]


----------



## chris441 (Sep 6, 2009)

Sure is purdy!


----------



## rocweiller (Sep 30, 2009)

What is the angle push button for that is by the stock? Im a noob to ar's ..:anim_lol: Have to wait a few weeks to shoot since it didnt have a rear sight . Have on ordered and cant wait to try it out.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

rocweiller said:


> What is the angle push button for that is by the stock? Im a noob to ar's ..:anim_lol: Have to wait a few weeks to shoot since it didnt have a rear sight . Have on ordered and cant wait to try it out.


I think you might be talking about the forward assist button. If the chamber is really dirty/weak action spring/etc., the bolt may fail to close all of the way. If that's the case, the forward assist button can be used to push the bolt fully into battery. If your having to use it at all, you probably need to take time to figure out why.


----------



## rocweiller (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks , also what is the function of the button on the leftside( side with the safe/fire) opposite the clip release.. Thanks


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

rocweiller said:


> Thanks , also what is the function of the button on the leftside( side with the safe/fire) opposite the clip release.. Thanks


Ok. I'm no expert on AR's, so I'm definitely not qualified to answer your questions. There's other guys on here who can tell you more than you care to know about them, and I was kind of hoping they would fall in and help you out. My best suggestion is to get out the trusty old owner's manual and read that dude. It should answer a lot of these questions. If you didn't get one, I'm sure you can find one on the web somewhere.

To try to answer your question, could it be the bolt catch that your talking about? Used to lock the bolt back/realease it forward?

And, by the way, you will sooner or later get burned on here when using the word "clip" when you mean "magazine." I know what you mean, but some newer guys/gals may not, so some folks like for you to use the correct terminology. Just a heads up.:smt023


----------



## rocweiller (Sep 30, 2009)

:mrgreen:


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

rocweiller said:


> Thanks , also what is the function of the button on the leftside( side with the safe/fire) opposite the clip release.. Thanks


That is the bolt release. Pull back on the charging handle to lock back the bolt, insert a loaded magazine, press the button on the left side to release the bolt, turn safety to fire, pull trigger and have FUN!


----------



## rocweiller (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks..


----------

